# Nano 8G (Fluval Ebi)



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

*Date* New version started in June 2011​*Aquarium* W30xD30xH35 (cm) - 7,9G​*Lighting* Fluocompact 26W, turned on for 9 hours

*Filter* Zoomed 501 canister filter

*Substrate* Fluval stratum

*CO2* DIY + Flourish Excel

*Ferts* Tetra Flora pride + Seachem Flourite*

Water change* 1/3 twice a week*

Water quality * pH 6,8 ; 18°C<T<26°C (non heated)


*Flora :* 


Eleocharis parvula
Echinodorus tenelus
Microsorum pteropus
Anubias barteri nana
_Cryptocoryne wendtii_
_ Rotala rotundifolia_

*Fauna:*


 Neocaridina heteropoda (Red Cherry Shrimps)


----------



## GDP (Mar 12, 2011)

I see you took out the rock background. It looks nice I like it. I am curious though what kind of light fixture are you using? I am thinking about getting a ebi and want to know what my fixture upgrade options are.


----------



## 10gallonplanted (Oct 31, 2010)

I like it a lot!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Very sharp looking tank ! You really did a nice job. Congrats.
I too would like to know what your light fixture is.


----------



## Inkling (Feb 11, 2011)

How'd you get that ground cover to fill in so fast? Don't tell me tweezed all those bits in! (That would be crazy...in a good way.)


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

:icon_winkThe foreground is planted with Eleocharis since february, so the ground hairgrass cover has been growing for 4-5 months. I have recently modified the tank and have remodeled the background with adding Echinodorus Tenellus.

The lighting system is just a high desk lamp fixture using a 26W fluocompact bulb.


----------



## plecostomouse (Jun 9, 2011)

great looking tank!
i like the layout and planting a lot.
if you dont mind me asking how much did you spend on this tank (asking as i would like to set up something similar)

thanks


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Sure. The description above was complete and accurate. So, the main expenses were:
- Fluval Flora Kit
- Zoomed 501 canister filter
- 2 Fluval Stratum bags (1 provided with the Fluval Flora kit)
- plants and ferts

I ll let you check the prices for yourself.
The lighting system was quite inexpensive because it is just a desk lamp with regular daylight (6500K) fluoccompact bulb. Idem for the Co2 system (DIY Yeast Co2 system) using one bell diffusor provided with the flora kit.


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

I really like the parvula! I have an Ebi coming to me for Father's Day that I will transplant some parvula into from my 75G. I like the simplicity of grass layouts, in general, but how you got it to grow that thick with a desklamp is pretty cool...


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

What wattage is the desk lamp?


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

26w


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

Very nice looking tank! Do you trim the grass, or is it staying that short on it's own?


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

UPS dropped mine off this afternoon! Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks nice n healthy.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

i recently picked up a 24w, and i'm getting better growth then with the stock 13 too.


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Alaizabelle said:


> Very nice looking tank! Do you trim the grass, or is it staying that short on it's own?


eleocharis parvula stays that short, no need to trim it.


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Would you guys have suggestions about which fish species to choose for this tank?
I would like to have around ten "nano" fishes of one species.

I am seriously hesitating between the following species:
Hyphessobrycon amandea
Hyphessobrycon elachys
Paracheirodon simulans
Microrasbora axelrodi (boraras brigittae)
Nano Rasbora (boraras maculatus)


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

2 little flowers appeared this week on the anubias nana :


----------



## seank (Jul 7, 2011)

Well that just looks fantastic my friend! :red_mouth


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Quick update :


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

Are those the standard intake and spray bar that come with the 501, or did you make something custom?


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

RandomMan said:


> Are those the standard intake and spray bar that come with the 501, or did you make something custom?


Those are the standard bars. I have just cut them to the right length.


----------



## RandomMan (May 31, 2011)

M. F said:


> Those are the standard bars. I have just cut them to the right length.


How is the flow?


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

The flow is not really strong : watch the surface on my pics


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Dangit. You just motivated me to order another Ebi.


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi,


I have just re-started this tank. Here is the new version :
Aquarium W30xD30xH35 (cm) - 7,9G
Lighting Fluocompact 26W, turned on for 10 hours
Filter Zoomed 501 canister filter
Substrate Fluval stratum
CO2 DIY + Flourish Excel
Ferts Tetra Flora pride + Seachem Flourite
Water change 1/3 once a week
Water quality pH 7 ; T=22C

Flora :
Echinodorus tenelus
Cryptocoryne parva
Hemianthus callitrichoides

Fauna:
Neocaridina heteropoda (Red Cherry Shrimps)


----------



## M. F (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## DanW11 (Apr 3, 2012)

That looks awesome man, the carpet is badass! I really dig the raised substrate to the left of the rock, well executed.


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

M. F said:


>


What is that carpet? I can't tell from the description (or I had too many 7-Ups) which of the three is that beautiful carpet that would look so perfect in my 6.6 gal.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

mannye said:


> What is that carpet? I can't tell from the description (or I had too many 7-Ups) which of the three is that beautiful carpet that would look so perfect in my 6.6 gal.


 
Flora :
Echinodorus tenelus
Cryptocoryne parva
Hemianthus callitrichoides = carpet


----------

